# cnc carbide bit storage



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

Decided to re-arrange how router bits are stored as you need quick access and you need specs,important to me is the length of end mills especially if you are maching 3D
The movement of the spindle or router can be as much as 3 in and you don't want the collet to hit.
I use a mechanical tool chest with drawers and now i hope its organized


cnc carbide bit storage - YouTube router bit storage


Very simple to do


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

That's interesting Stan thanks for showing.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Looks like the one with the most bits will win!

Nice idea for storage and quick access.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Way cool!


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

Your storage system is an extension of your CNC perfections and intrigue. Nice work.

This a project I haven't ventured into yet. I have soo many different types of bits that they are kept in the original containers to protect them and each type and size is in a different box. 

You can just imagine how many boxes I have in my roll out drawer cabinet.

When I was in business I would buy from $ 500.00 to $3000.00 worth of bits at a time to get volume discounts. Onsrud liked me, my wife/bookkeeper shuttered every time I ordered.

As they say. *"The only difference between men and boys is the size and price of their toys"*

Keep up the good work!


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

*bit storage*

I found that keeping them in all the different boxes was confusing hard to spot and took
to long.
So I hope this is going to make things simpler


----------

